# SkyBlue Vaping - Juice Reviews



## annemarievdh (16/7/14)

Company:	SkyBlueVapieng
Product Name:	Cocomo Cream
Reviewer:	me 
Mod:	VTR
Watts/Volts:	4v/10w
Atomiser:	Kayfun
Coil Resistance:	1.o
Wicking Material:	Cotton
Strength:	12mg
Blend: Premium e-liquid 
Price: R55 (10ml)
Website:	skybluevaping.co.za 
Reviewer Notes:	nomnomnom 
Smooth vape with a subtle bannana after tone. Could be a all day vape.
Good vapor production.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## annemarievdh (16/7/14)

Company: SkyBlueVapieng
Product Name: Dulce De Leche
Reviewer: me 
Mod: VapeCase
Watts/Volts: second klick on it 
Atomiser: mPt3
Coil Resistance: 2.1
Wicking Material: standard mPt3 coil and wick
Strength: 12mg
Blend: Premium e-liquid
Price: R55 (10ml)
Website: skybluevaping.co.za
Reviewer Notes: holy freaking nom batman
Smooth vape, real pudding vape. Is my all day vape for the last 3 days.
Just love it !!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (16/7/14)

Just reading the words Cocomo Cream made me hungry for some sweet stuff 

Thanks for the reviews!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (17/7/14)

The cocomo cream is really nice! I enjoyed it a lot! I must say, I didn't get the banana that much. It was just perfect!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda (6/8/14)

@annemarievdh & @TylerD Hi guys only saw this now, thank you so very much for the kind words, the Cocomo Cream is my baby, the concept the recipe is all me, very proud of if and so glad that you guys enjoyed it, you did get it before releasing it to the general public, but it will be available to every one soon

Melinda

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (6/8/14)

Melinda said:


> @annemarievdh & @TylerD Hi guys only saw this now, thank you so very much for the kind words, the Cocomo Cream is my baby, the concept the recipe is all me, very proud of if and so glad that you guys enjoyed it, you did get it before releasing it to the general public, but it will be available to every one soon
> 
> Melinda


 
So I was one of the first to try it. Nice. I feel special

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/8/14)

Hi @annemarievdh 
Do you mind if I change the title of this thread to "SkyBlue Vaping"?

Then it can hold reviews of all the SkyBlue flavours - like we have done for other juice review threads

The title is misleading since it refers to Cocomo Cream - yet inside the thread there is a review of two flavours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (6/8/14)

Silver said:


> Hi @annemarievdh
> Do you mind if I change the title of this thread to "SkyBlue Vaping"?
> 
> Then it can hold reviews of all the SkyBlue flavours - like we have done for other juice review threads
> ...



Please do, I wasn't sure what to name it in the first place. Thank you @Silver

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (6/8/14)

Hi all

This is my first review of Sky Blue Vaping's locally manufactured juices. For those that don't know, SkyBlue Vaping started making their own juices only a few months ago and currently have four flavours. It is run by @Derick and @Melinda on this forum. They are passionate about vaping and are just about the nicest people I have ever met. Their juices cost R55 for 10ml. 

The flavour I have reviewed is *Dulce de Leche*. It is 50PG/50VG. I got the 18mg strength. I have been vaping this in my Reo Mini for about 2 weeks. Here goes...

*SkyBlue Vaping - DULCE DE LECHE (18mg)*

*Bottom line - this is a rich sweet caramel flavoured juice with a strong punch. I liked it for it's boldness and throat hit but it was too sweet to vape all day. I would re-order it just to have it on tap for an occasional after dinner treat.* 

The juice has an orange colour and has a caramel smell to it.

Wow, it's a rich sweet juice with a strong punch! I get a rich caramel taste mixed with toffee. I also get a slight coffee taste in the background. It is rich and creamy. The flavours are strong. I get more of the caramel on the exhale and can feel the sweetness in the back of my mouth.

My *first impression* was that this juice was too sweet for me. It even gave me a slight lump in my throat. But after a while I got used to it and enjoyed it more. I think one needs to give it a chance. Nevertheless, it is still a very sweet juice.

It is of medium dryness and is a warm, comforting vape. It's like a rich dessert. Decadent and sweet, not refreshing. I found it to be natural tasting.

What I really liked was the *throat hit*. This juice punches hard. Definitely in the upper end of the 18mg juices I've tried. Thanks @Derick  For those who don't know, I like my throat hit. This juice doesn't disappoint in that regard. 

The juice vapes well and has a smooth texture. Despite the smoothness, it is a* bold vape* owing to the throat hit and the sweetness. For me, it was not well suited to mindless all-day vaping but superb for a quick nic hit or a decadent dessert type treat. I was vaping this on the REO/RM2 at 11-14 Watts. Unfortunately, I didn't try it in a lower powered Clearo setup to see if it would be more mellow - I ran out of juice 

The *aftertaste* is a caramel type flavour of medium strength. I am pleased that it didn't linger. Just right.

I found this juice most pleasant after dinner and first thing in the morning with my cup of coffee. This was definitely an occasional vape and not an "all dayer". That said, it makes for a pleasant quick throat hit or a sweet treat whenever called on.

I think those that like Caramel-flavoured juices will love this one. Those that don't like sweet juices, be careful. 




Packaging:
- Sturdy little plastic bottle with a child deterrent cap and thin longer spout
- The label is a bit dark, you can hardly read what's on it. That's why I shone a torch from the base to take the photo.
- The mg strength is marked with a separate white round sticker, which is easier to see. 

Equipment used:
- REO Mini/RM2 with 1.3 ohm coil - cotton wick - (11 to 14 Watts)

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Derick (6/8/14)

Thanks Silver - we have updated our labels to be printed on a white background which makes it look (and read) a lot better, just using up the current labels.

Pro-tip: If you have a coffee vape that is too bitter (like liqua) add a bit of dulce de leche, makes the coffee flavour shine!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (6/8/14)

Thanks @Derick - good pointer on sweetening up a bitter coffee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (6/8/14)

Grate review @Silver


----------



## Derick (6/8/14)

Oh and @Silver , for the vapemeet I'll make you a mix that has such a strong throat hit, my throat actually locks up (and I used to smoke marlboro, 20 a day) - the flavour is not too great, which is why we have decided not to release it, but for throat hit chasers this might be the holy grail

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Heckers (6/8/14)

Nice review.
This makes me think of Haagen Dazs Dulce De Leche....drool
Must say that its so awesome that we have so many locals putting out good products at such affordable prices!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (6/8/14)

Heckers said:


> Nice review.
> This makes me think of Haagen Dazs Dulce De Leche....drool
> Must say that its so awesome that we have so many locals putting out good products at such affordable prices!


 
Thanks @Heckers 
I agree and although I like the international premium juices - I really do appreciate all the effort our local manufacturers go to - to make us good juices at a good price. Big ups to the locals!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (6/8/14)

Derick said:


> Oh and @Silver , for the vapemeet I'll make you a mix that has such a strong throat hit, my throat actually locks up (and I used to smoke marlboro, 20 a day) - the flavour is not too great, which is why we have decided not to release it, but for throat hit chasers this might be the holy grail


 
Thanks @Derick - I am keen to try that - LOL - here comes another Silver

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Derick (6/8/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Derick - I am keen to try that - LOL - here comes another Silver


Ha - I'll make it 12mg, nic content does not seem to affect the throat hit in this one, it's all in the flavour

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (6/8/14)

@Derick you cant deny us first time vape meeter"s the all famous Silver show  Just put a 12mg label on the 18mg juice

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (6/8/14)

Lol @kimbo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (16/8/14)

This may be a bit early, but I've been through around 4ml so I think I've got a good idea of how this juice is so far.

Today I'm reviewing *@Melinda's Nilla Custard*. 50/50 PG/VG I assume and 0mg nic. I've been vaping it betewen 18 and 35W on a dripper and it's been pretty fun exploring the complexities of this juice.





First impression of this was *rich*. It's almost tangibly thick / liquid tasting which I find really enjoyable for a dessert flavour.

After spending a while with it, the inhale is sweet on the tongue, with a smooth and strong vanilla slowing filling in behind the initial hit of sweetness. As someone whose frame of reference only includes 2 other vanilla flavours, to me this had very little artificial or chemical flavour irrespective of wattage, although there was just a hint at the end of the vanilla flavour before the exhale. Then comes the glory, man oh man! It's really tough to desribe the complexity of the exhale happening irrespective of the wattage you're vaping at (Also gave it a bash on a 1.5Ω mPT3 with a 3.7V battery). There's caramel, vanilla, cream and just a wash of richness that makes for a pretty darn good rendition of custard.

As you crank up the wattage, the sweet notes receeded on the inhale and some slighly earthy, bitter undertones (caramel like) come forwards - a much more balanced profile in my opinion. The exhale however has a slightly more present sweetness than at lower wattages, although everything is more intense. Custard tarts come to mind, creme brulee, milk tarts (excl the cinammon, hmmmm), less sweet condensed milk and the like. Throughout the vape, there are no real bad flavours (Like how fruit vapes often taste like really cheap candy counterparts) and while it's definitely an intense vape, it's still enjoyable for extended periods - as I say 4ml in a day and a half for a non-chain vaper (would have gone through more but I want to try make it last).

Hopefully these will be more available soon, I need to purchase a 30ml bottle sometime in the near future.

*TL;DR*, Great custard vape, good vanilla tones, on the sweet side but with a good overall balance. *8.5/10 *
Pair with Bakers Ginger Nuts.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (16/8/14)

Great review @Mike
Fantatic descriptions of the flavours
Well done andd thanks for sharing your views
Nice photo!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## M4dm0nk3y (18/8/14)

Thanks for the review @Mike - I will most definitely get me some very soon, sounds nomnomnom


----------



## BansheeZA (18/8/14)

And if you want a very nice mix make it 50/50 with some bavarian cream. Man o man mine is almost done and I want more.....
With the concentrates it just needs to steep for about 4-5 weeks then it is delicious 

sent from my telegraph machine using Tapalalk stop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (18/8/14)

BansheeZA said:


> And if you want a very nice mix make it 50/50 with some bavarian cream. Man o man mine is almost done and I want more.....
> With the concentrates it just needs to steep for about 4-5 weeks then it is delicious
> 
> sent from my telegraph machine using Tapalalk stop


Ooh, this actually sounds delicious, gonna ask our flavourologist (aka Melinda) to make me a batch of this, see what it is like

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/3/15)

Hi all

I've been vaping SkyBlue's "famous" Happy Holidays juice for the past 5 weeks. It's been permanently loaded in a Reo and I've had enough time to get to know it.

For those who don't know, "Happy Holidays" was launched in the Christmas holiday period last year and the awesome folks at SkyBlue (@Derick and @Melinda on this forum) were giving it out as a gift to customers who ordered other products. I got my 18mg bottle with another order and let it sit in the cupboard for over a month.

Although I got mine for free, it's now on sale at R125 for 30ml. It is a 50/50 PG/VG juice. 

*SkyBlue Vaping - HAPPY HOLIDAYS (18mg)*

*Bottom line - a subtle creamy fruit juice with a bit of sourness and a massive throat hit. I like it. I would like to try it in a lower strength to see what it's like as a lung hit. *







It has an orange colour and a fruity smell.

*I get a soft mild fruity taste followed by creaminess.* The inhale is a bit more fruity and the exhale more creamy. I can't place the fruitiness. It's slightly sweet and "multi-flavoured" but not citrus. So it's not a fresh fruit taste but more mellow. It's also a little bit sour, which I like. The creaminess is quite pronounced. The blend works well. The flavours are not in your face - rather subtle.

It's a sweetish vape, but not overly sweet. There's also a sourness to it. I'd say slightly more sweet than sour. The vape is on the wettish side. It's also warm and quite dense. The creaminess can be a bit rich after a while - it sometimes made me a bit thirsty. It tastes natural though. There are no artificial tones.

*The throat hit was very strong! *I am a throat hit seeker and this juice does not disappoint. It really knocks me hard on a basic 1 ohm setup on the Reo/RM2 - mouth to lung. It thumps me just like my Blackbird setup. Could be the 50% PG, the flavours in there or just that Melinda's nicotine base is supercharged This one delivers stronger throat hit than many other 18mg juices I've tried. This juice served me well as a mouth to lung vape. I could not lung hit it. I would really like to try it in a lower strength to have a good lung hitting experience.

Although the flavours are mellow and mild, *the throat hit makes this a very bold vape for me. *I vaped it mouth to lung in the Reo/RM2 and took a few puffs every now and then. Not an all dayer at this throat hit but I think the flavour profile would make it a great potential all dayer at lower strength.

The *aftertaste *is pleasant. A bit of fruity creaminess that doesn't linger.

Were there any negatives? No, not at all. The juice vaped well, tasted good and delivered a strong nic fix whenever I took a puff.

I vaped this juice on my trusty and faithful flavour producer - the Reo/RM2 with a single 1 ohm coil. I didn't need any more power. I did do some longer run testing of Rayon versus Organic Cotton and for this juice I definitely *preferred organic cotton. *I found the organic cotton brought out a bit more of the sourness (which I liked) and it seemed a bit more creamy.

I would say those who are looking for a decent fruity creamy vape would probably like this. Not a sour fresh citrus kind of fruit, but more a creamy vape with a touch of mellow fruitiness.

Packaging:

I think the packaging is very good and practical.
Fairly stiff plastic bottle with a thin nozzle - so easy to use and fill whatever you need.
The labelling is good. The juice name is clearly marked. The mg strength and PG/VG ratio are clearly marked.
It has a "child deterrent" cap.
Equipment used:

REO Grand/RM2 with 1.0 ohm single micro-coil. Organic cotton and Rayon wicks - 14 to 18 Watts, depending on battery level

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (15/3/15)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> I've been vaping SkyBlue's "famous" Happy Holidays juice for the past 5 weeks. It's been permanently loaded in a Reo and I've had enough time to get to know it.
> 
> ...


Conincidentally I have been vaping an equally well steeped HH, but at 12 mg, since this morning. In the Reo Mini with Chalice, single coiled with ceramic wick at 0.61 ohms.

Your review is exactly as I have experienced this juice. And my first thought after taking the fist toot was - wow, this juice has an awesome throat hit for 12 mg.

For my personal taste, but I think not for most others, I would be in vape heaven with about 20 % more tart/sour to this juice.

Thanks for taking the time and trouble to, as always, add awesome value for us.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/3/15)

Andre said:


> Conincidentally I have been vaping an equally well steeped HH, but at 12 mg, since this morning. In the Reo Mini with Chalice, single coiled with ceramic wick at 0.61 ohms.
> 
> Your review is exactly as I have experienced this juice. And my first thought after taking the fist toot was - wow, this juice has an awesome throat hit for 12 mg.
> 
> ...



Thanks @Andre
Always a pleasure. This juice was not easy to describe.
I agree with you - a bit more sour and it would be better for me
Same as our mutual conclusion on Fight your Fate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (15/3/15)

Very nice review as usual @Silver...it is a frighteningly difficult juice to describe, and you did a fine job 

Now on to the interesting part (this is for you too @Andre )... try vaping it at different wattages (and even in different devices) and you'll experience different profiles on this juice. I like to think of it as a "variable flavour" juice 

In general, lower wattages tends to bring out the fruitiness (and some light menthol) while higher power pushes it more towards the deserty flavours. 

For this reason HH works best with regulated devices because you can change the power on the fly to get the kind of flavour you want depending on your current mood - you can of course also build different resistance coils to get a similar effect on a mech

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/3/15)

free3dom said:


> Very nice review as usual @Silver...it is a frighteningly difficult juice to describe, and you did a fine job
> 
> Now on to the interesting part (this is for you too @Andre )... try vaping it at different wattages (and even in different devices) and you'll experience different profiles on this juice. I like to think of it as a "variable flavour" juice
> 
> ...



Thanks @free3dom - and thanks for the tip
I will try it at different powers on a regulated and when i get round to it I will update the review accordingly. What powers are you finding it changes flavours at?


----------



## free3dom (15/3/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks @free3dom - and thanks for the tip
> I will try it at different powers on a regulated and when i get round to it I will update the review accordingly. What powers are you finding it changes flavours at?



It changes subtley throughout the range starting at around 8-10W (where it is quite fruity with some noticeable menthol)...with each increment in power it seems to fill out a bit by adding some richness (the deserty/tarty type) to the base, up to around 25-30W where it seems to hit the upper limit (for me) - but some users have even reported changes above that, so it's worth playing around with it 

Additionally, due to the complexity of the juice it matures with extended steeping - which you've already experienced seeing as you've only just now gotten to it 

And now it seems Ambrosia is similar in this regard - slightly less so, but it still has subtle changes based on device/power used. And it also changes quite a bit with extended steeping, or so I'm told - I've yet to keep a bottle of it around long enough to try it properly steeped

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (15/3/15)

Thanks @free3dom 

I will keep your notes in mind. 
I didnt get any menthol from Happy Holidays. 
And I didnt try it when I got it, so could not appreciate the change from steeping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wesley (15/3/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks @free3dom
> 
> I will keep your notes in mind.
> I didnt get any menthol from Happy Holidays.
> And I didnt try it when I got it, so could not appreciate the change from steeping.



If you hit high menthol juices on a regular basis like you and I, you won't notice the hint of it in HH. It's extremely subtle and I only know it's there because I read it here on the forum somewhere.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (15/3/15)

Wesley said:


> If you hit high menthol juices on a regular basis like you and I, you won't notice the hint of it in HH. It's extremely subtle and I only know it's there because I read it here on the forum somewhere.



Thanks @Wesley, i think you are 100% right! 
I have been going through a big menthol phase the past few months  and loving it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (15/3/15)

@Silver the menthol is very subtle and really only noticable below about 12W (and even then it's very light) - I do have a suspicion that it plays a big part in the nice throat hit HH provides 

But as @Wesley mentions, if you are used to menthol it may be hard to detect


----------



## Silver (15/3/15)

free3dom said:


> @Silver the menthol is very subtle and really only noticable below about 12W (and even then it's very light) - I do have a suspicion that it plays a big part in the nice throat hit HH provides
> 
> But as @Wesley mentions, if you are used to menthol it may be hard to detect



I hear you. Usually the menthol does help in TH, but this juice has high TH without any trace of menthol for me. At 14 to 18W on the RM2. So i presume its the particular flavours that are bringing out the TH. I recall @Derick once mentioned he had a flavour he was testing that had abnormally high TH for the same nic level. I suspect its one of those... Probably will remain a mystery. Lol, I should add menthol and see what happens. But i didnt want to alter the juice for review purposes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (15/3/15)

free3dom said:


> It changes subtley throughout the range starting at around 8-10W (where it is quite fruity with some noticeable menthol)...with each increment in power it seems to fill out a bit by adding some richness (the deserty/tarty type) to the base, up to around 25-30W where it seems to hit the upper limit (for me) - but some users have even reported changes above that, so it's worth playing around with it
> 
> Additionally, due to the complexity of the juice it matures with extended steeping - which you've already experienced seeing as you've only just now gotten to it
> 
> And now it seems Ambrosia is similar in this regard - slightly less so, but it still has subtle changes based on device/power used. And it also changes quite a bit with extended steeping, or so I'm told - I've yet to keep a bottle of it around long enough to try it properly steeped


Yip, in my experience the higher the power the less sweet the vape, which is what I look for. But, agree at between 25 - 30W one normally do reach a plateau. As I mentioned, vaped HH at 0.6 ohms (around 29W) and it was good. Shall give it a go on a regulated device, but have an idea at lower power it will be too sweet for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (15/3/15)

I sound like a broken record with Silver's reviews, but have to commend you as usual on a superb and thorough review!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (16/3/15)

Excellent review as always @Silver

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (16/3/15)

Thanks for the review @Silver, I am so impressed with the new Skyblue stuff. Can't wait for the next awesome concoction.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (16/3/15)

Thanks @r0gue z0mbie and @Imthiaz Khan - much appreciated
As long as it adds value to others then I am happy.
Also helps me to properly document my journey

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (16/3/15)

Alex said:


> Thanks for the review @Silver, I am so impressed with the new Skyblue stuff. Can't wait for the next awesome concoction.



Thanks @Alex
Now I need to order some of that Ambrosia that you guys are raving about!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (19/3/15)

Hi all

I tried vaping Happy Holidays (the one I reviewed above) on the Subtank Mini for the past few days.

I was trying to see how it changes with different power.
Was using a stock 1.2 ohm OCC coil (which I love the taste of for my Strawberry menthol mix).

Just did not enjoy it.

At 10 Watts I did pick up it was a bit sweeter though. At 15 Watts it was okay. Didn't like the vape at 20 Watts.

For me, the flavour was FAR superior and the vape much more pleasurable on the Reo/RM2. I actually have both devices set up in front of me and have often taken toots one after the other on both just to compare.

Granted, I did not build my own coil on the Subtank Mini (I was using the stock coil). But wow, the difference was quite big. I tried various airflow settings and just could not find happiness. I am therefore thinking that this juice is perhaps better suited to a device that can produce good flavour.

I am not going to update the review yet - since my experiment did not yield much in the way of flavour change at different powers.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## free3dom (19/3/15)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> I tried vaping Happy Holidays (the one I reviewed above) on the Subtank Mini for the past few days.
> 
> ...



Interesting you mention this, I've had a very similar experience with HH and the SubTank. Something about it really does not suit the HH very well - not that I found it bad, just much reduced in goodness. Now I generally stick to using the HH with my Kayfun and Lemo, both of which really makes this juice shine and I still absolutely love it.

Curious though as I have not had this experience with any other juice and the SubTank - for instance Ambrosia is absolutely superb in the SubTank 

Of course, it may just not suit me particularly (or you) and others may like it...just curious that we've both had less than stellar experience with this combination


----------



## Silver (19/3/15)

free3dom said:


> Interesting you mention this, I've had a very similar experience with HH and the SubTank. Something about it really does not suit the HH very well - not that I found it bad, just much reduced in goodness. Now I generally stick to using the HH with my Kayfun and Lemo, both of which really makes this juice shine and I still absolutely love it.
> 
> Curious though as I have not had this experience with any other juice and the SubTank - for instance Ambrosia is absolutely superb in the SubTank
> 
> Of course, it may just not suit me particularly (or you) and others may like it...just curious that we've both had less than stellar experience with this combination



Phew, thanks for validating. I feel more relieved now. Thought something was maybe very wrong with the subtank. I dont think its the fault of Happy Holidays or the Subtank then. Probably just the combination. 

Also just shows how the same juice can taste quite different in different equipment

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## free3dom (19/3/15)

Silver said:


> Phew, thanks for validating. I feel more relieved now. Thought something was maybe very wrong with the subtank. I dont think its the fault of Happy Holidays or the Subtank then. Probably just the combination.
> 
> Also just shows how the same juice can taste quite different in different equipment



My first thought was that my HH had gone bad...I was horrified 
It was from a bottle that had been steeping since Dec. Then I put some in the Lemo and it was perfect 
Very strange, but as you said, with these complex juices sometimes the device you use can make or break it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (30/4/15)

Company: Skyblue Vaping
Product Name: Ambrosia
Reviewer: Viper_SA
Mod: eLeaf iStick 30W
Watts/Volts: 10-15W
Atomiser: Aspire Nautilus Mini
Coil Resistance: 1.8 ohm
Strength: 6mg
Website: skybluevaping.co.za

I have only had a few Skyblue juices to date, but this is by far the best of the best they have to offer in my opinion.
I have tried the Strawberry Snap (not bad), Bavarian Cream (awesome), RY4 Double (not my cup of tea for tobaccos) Cocomo Cream (nice juice).

Which brings me to the Ambrosia. t is a very smooth and complex juice. Hitting different flavors at different stages of inhale/exhale. Thinking back to the previous Skyblue juices I am reminded strongly of a Bavarian cream presence in the Ambrosia. Perhaps even a little caramel or RY4 Double. Definitely some smooth as well. Could be some custard in there, but it is really hard to tell. This is a very complex juice and a real winner of which the creator can be proud. 

It is sweet enough to use as a dessert vape, but light enough for an all day vape. Very easy on the coils, even though it is a fairly dark juice. I have had the same coil in the Nautilus mini for 3 weeks using this juice. Sadly it is now finished 

I have used this exclusively as my in-car vape and loved it. I would like to see it in a higher VG ratio for drippers as the 50/50 blend is a bit harsh for me on drippers. 

All in all a juice I will re-order in future to rotate with my many diy creations and bring me back to what a truly great juice should be like.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (30/4/15)

Thanks for sharing your views and for the effort in writing up your review @Viper_SA

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Morne (30/4/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Company: Skyblue Vaping
> Product Name: Ambrosia
> Reviewer: Viper_SA
> Mod: eLeaf iStick 30W
> ...


Nice review!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (30/4/15)

Very well done @Viper_SA 

Ambrosia is quite challenging to nail down, which in my opinion is what makes it a special juice 

Also try vaping it in different atomizers and at different power levels to experience it's many sides

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Derick (1/5/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Company: Skyblue Vaping
> Product Name: Ambrosia
> Reviewer: Viper_SA
> Mod: eLeaf iStick 30W
> ...


Thanks for the review @Viper_SA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dirge (1/5/15)

free3dom said:


> Very well done @Viper_SA
> 
> Ambrosia is quite challenging to nail down, which in my opinion is what makes it a special juice
> 
> Also try vaping it in different atomizers and at different power levels to experience it's many sides



I don't mean to be a downer, but if the descriptions on these e-liquids don't completely disclose all the flavouring used in them, does that not present a problem to someone with food allergies?

That being said, thanks for the review, I've been putting off trying Ambrosia for a while now, it's time I get to it. Thank you @Viper_SA


----------



## Derick (1/5/15)

Dirge said:


> I don't mean to be a downer, but if the descriptions on these e-liquids don't completely disclose all the flavouring used in them, does that not present a problem to someone with food allergies?
> 
> That being said, thanks for the review, I've been putting off trying Ambrosia for a while now, it's time I get to it. Thank you @Viper_SA


Food allergies are caused by proteins - these are all artificial flavours and contain no proteins. Someone allergic to peanut butter for example can vape peanut butter e-liquid if it is made with an artificial flavour.

Once you get into the naturally extracted flavours though then yeah, it could contain allergens. TFA has one or two flavours that contain allergens, but they state it boldly on their bottles and their website

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dirge (1/5/15)

Derick said:


> Food allergies are caused by proteins - these are all artificial flavours and contain no proteins. Someone allergic to peanut butter for example can vape peanut butter e-liquid if it is made with an artificial flavour.
> 
> Once you get into the naturally extracted flavours though then yeah, it could contain allergens. TFA has one or two flavours that contain allergens, but they state it boldly on their bottles and their website



I see. Thanks for the enlightenment @Derick  I have a friend seemingly allergic to everything and have wondered about these flavourings and allergens they may contain.


----------



## Derick (1/5/15)

Dirge said:


> I see. Thanks for the enlightenment @Derick  I have a friend seemingly allergic to everything and have wondered about these flavourings and allergens they may contain.


Most e-liquid manufacturers stay away from any flavouring that contain allergens - nobody wants to have someone report a problem with their juice 

There are a few people that are allergic to PG however and I have heard rumors of even fewer that have an issue with VG. But perhaps allergy is a strong word for they way most of these people react PG/VG, more of a 'sensitivity' than an allergic reaction. 

Having said that, we have encountered someone that breaks out in hives when they get near PG, and that is definitely an allergic reaction.


----------



## Dirge (1/5/15)

Derick said:


> Most e-liquid manufacturers stay away from any flavouring that contain allergens - nobody wants to have someone report a problem with their juice
> 
> There are a few people that are allergic to PG however and I have heard rumors of even fewer that have an issue with VG. But perhaps allergy is a strong word for they way most of these people react PG/VG, more of a 'sensitivity' than an allergic reaction.
> 
> Having said that, we have encountered someone that breaks out in hives when they get near PG, and that is definitely an allergic reaction.



Yeesh, that sounds awful. Yes I've read about the PG sensitivity too, luckily not something I'm troubled with.


----------



## free3dom (1/5/15)

Derick said:


> Most e-liquid manufacturers stay away from any flavouring that contain allergens - nobody wants to have someone report a problem with their juice
> 
> There are a few people that are allergic to PG however and I have heard rumors of even fewer that have an issue with VG. But perhaps allergy is a strong word for they way most of these people react PG/VG, more of a 'sensitivity' than an allergic reaction.
> 
> Having said that, we have encountered someone that breaks out in hives when they get near PG, and that is definitely an allergic reaction.



And this might soon be a thing of the past too - at least on the PG side of things

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dirge (1/5/15)

free3dom said:


> And this might soon be a thing of the past too - at least on the PG side of things



Yes, I saw Five Pawns are making a plan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (1/5/15)

Dirge said:


> Yes, I saw Five Pawns are making a plan



They finally found the 6th pawn

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Derick (1/5/15)

free3dom said:


> They finally found the 6th pawn


Maybe someone should start a vape company called 5 Bishops, and their slogan can be 'Bishop takes pawn'

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Viper_SA (1/5/15)

Derick said:


> Maybe someone should start a vape company called 5 Bishops, and their slogan can be 'Bishop takes pawn'



Any volunteers to try "Tutu" first?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## free3dom (1/5/15)

Derick said:


> Maybe someone should start a vape company called 5 Bishops, and their slogan can be 'Bishop takes pawn'



5 Bishops would be cheating

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Derick (1/5/15)

free3dom said:


> 5 Bishops would be cheating


Nope, 5 pawns reached the end

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Viper_SA (1/5/15)

Derick said:


> Nope, 5 pawns reached the end



In chess terms would make them 5 Queens?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (1/5/15)

Viper_SA said:


> In chess terms would make them 5 Queens?


People usually pick Queen, but you can upgrade them to anything except King


----------



## free3dom (1/5/15)

Viper_SA said:


> In chess terms would make them 5 Queens?



5 Queens....would be a very "colorful" company

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Viper_SA (1/5/15)

free3dom said:


> 5 Queens....would be a very "colorful" company



Why did I just see the Village People on an ejuice logo..... Make it stop, please!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## free3dom (1/5/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Why did I just see the Village People on an ejuice logo..... Make it stop, please!



Because Why.M.C.A.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## mAlice (10/2/16)

Viper_SA said:


> Company: Skyblue Vaping
> Product Name: Ambrosia
> Reviewer: Viper_SA
> Mod: eLeaf iStick 30W
> ...



@Viper_SA, And all that care! 

I am really annoyed with this juice... Although I realize most of the activity on this thread has faded away since it's almost a year old, but I bought the juice, used around 70% of it, and I still dont know what the hell to think...

I vape this juice at 25W on a Kangertech Subox Nano kit (0.5Ohm OCC Coils). I have realized that the sweet and vanilla tones are overpowering and ruins this juice for me at higher wattages... I don't know if anyone else found this to be true. 

Now on to the real dilemma, I have got no idea what kind of flavours I pick up. Although I don't have an educated palate (to give you an idea of how bad it is, I actually enjoy KFC over home cooked meals, although that might be the home cooks fault), but I really cannot pick out one specific flavour over another. The only thing I can really taste is some sort of vanilla. 

Has any one got any suggestions as to what it tastes of, or maybe what it reminds you of???


----------



## NewOobY (1/3/16)

i want to create a retail review for skybluevaping but, not sure if that is only meant for supporting vendors. So to afraid to do the review, treads lightly here


----------



## gertvanjoe (1/3/16)

mAlice said:


> @Viper_SA, And all that care!
> 
> I am really annoyed with this juice... Although I realize most of the activity on this thread has faded away since it's almost a year old, but I bought the juice, used around 70% of it, and I still dont know what the hell to think...
> 
> ...


it all depends who makes the food  

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scorpion_8900 (29/4/16)

*Company*: Skyblue Vaping
*Product Name*: Ambrosia
*Reviewer*: Scorpion_8900
*Mod*: Kanger Topbox mini 75W TC
*Watts/Volts*: 20- 25W
*Atomiser*: Toptank mini (rba deck)
*Coil Resistance*: 0.65
*Wicking Material*: Cotton bacon V2

*Strength*: 3mg
*Price*: R125 (30ml)
*Website*: skybluevaping.co.za

*Website blurb*:
Ambrosia, from the Greek meaning "food of the gods".

Never before has an e-liquid had a more fitting name. Ambrosia is a truly unique flavour unlike any other found in the mortal realm. 

A fruity sensation that will both satisfy and leave you wanting at the same time. Sweet and crisp, smooth and delightful, not overpowering yet wonderfully complex - a true treat for the senses. 

With every puff the taste is both unique and completely familiar. It lingers ever so slightly and never gets old. It will always keep you coming back for more. 

Ambrosia delivers on its promise all day long but still manages to remain a treat for those special occasions. 

Words fail to fully describe Ambrosia, you simply have to experience it for yourself.

*Reviewer Notes*:

First let me start off by saying I've read up a lot on this juice, and to my disappointment, nobody could really give a specific flavor of this juice... however, now that I've tried it, I understand why.

I started off using it in my Velocity RDA at 35W... being a 50/50 juice the flavor was very harsh. 

I then switched to my tank, and this is where the MAGIC happens. The juice becomes a lot more smooth and the flavors come out. This juice is very complex, it seems like everyone that has tried it tastes something different. Personally I taste a creamy Vanilla cupcake, but I can't really nail it down. All I can say is this juice is delicious and addictive! As the description says... you simply have to experience it for yourself.

I would love to see it in a 70/30 ratio for my dripper.

*Similar to*: nothing that I've tried

*Avoid if*: You don't like creamy vanilla

*ADV:* YES

*Rating*: 8/10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival (27/12/17)

Company: Skyblue Vaping
Product Name: Cocomo Cream
Reviewer: Carnival
Mod: Smok T-Priv 
Watts/Volts: 20.5W
Atomiser: Nautilus 2
Coil Resistance: 0.7
Wicking Material: Cotton
Strength: 3mg
Price: R125 (30ml)
Website: skybluevaping.co.za

*Product description on website: *

Off the Florida keys, there's a place called Cocomo, that's where you want to go to get away from it all...

This sweet banana, coconut and cream mix is brilliant for vaping on a warm summer's day under some palm trees, relaxing in a hammock. 

*Reviewer Notes/First Impressions: *

Cocomo Cream produces a surprisingly strange taste. I believe it’s the sweet banana - it has this pretty sharp... flowery perfume-like taste to it. I was not expecting that. Every now and again I did get a taste of proper banana but mostly that perfume-like taste. 

Rating: 3/10

Conclusion: Would I buy it again? This juice isn’t for me.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Slick (27/12/17)

I havent heard about Skyblue Vaping in ages

Reactions: Like 1


----------

